# Genauigkeit einzelner Kinderbike-Hersteller-Angaben zu Mindestkörpermaßen



## chris5000 (16. Juni 2020)

Hallo Allerseits,

wie mancher hier vielleicht weiß, betreibe ich ja seit ein paar Jahren die Seite kinderfahrradfinder.de, auf der Eltern anhand von Körpergröße und/oder Innenbeinlänge aktuell passende, höherwertige Kinderbikes für den Nachwuchs ermitteln können.

Basis dafür sind die Angaben des jeweiligen Herstellers für jedes einzelne seiner Räder.

Nun hatte ich vor ein paar Tagen mal im Blog diesen Rant über die ganzen schwachsinnigen, allgemeinen Kinderfahrrad-Größentabellen geschrieben, die sich auf allen möglichen "Ratgeberseiten" und auch auf den Seiten diverser Online-Shops befinden und aus denen sich vorgeblich ablesen lässt, "wieviel Zoll" für den Nachwuchs mit einer bestimmten Größe passen werden. "Kind 1,25m?"->"Kauf ein 20 Zoll Rad" und solcher Quatsch.

Soweit so gut. Auf Instagram wies mich jemand in den Kommentaren dann aber darauf hin, dass auch die Angaben der Hersteller für ihre Modelle teils grob falsch seien. (Oft zu konservativ. Sprich: Das Räder oft schon viel kleineren Kindern passen würden, als der Hersteller sagt.)

Meine Tochter hatte immer Islabikes. Und da hatte ich so eine Erfahrung eigentlich nie gemacht. Ich fand die Angaben zur Mindestinnenbeinlänge von Rothan bis Luath stets zentimetergenau wirklich das Mindestmaß.

Und zu VPACE habe ich inzwischen von mehreren Seiten gehört, dass die Angaben zu Mindestmaßen absolut korrekt seien.

Der Instagram Kommentator nannte vor allem Early Rider und teils auch Pyro , die seiner Erfahrung nach oft schon viel früher (von viel kleineren Kindern) gefahren werden könnten, als vom Hersteller empfohlen. Kann derlei hier jemand bestätigen? Bzw. hat jemand bei diesen Marke andersherum die Erfahrung gemacht, das die Angaben doch gut passen? (Ich persönlich könnte mir das bei ER durchaus vorstellen. Bei Pyro eigentlich weniger.)

Lange Vorrede, kurzer Sinn: Ich wäre Euch dankbar, wenn Ihr hier schreibt, wie Eure Erfahrungen mit den Angaben der Hersteller bisher waren. Sinngemäß etwa: Marke, Modell(e), hat genau gepasst/hätte schon viel früher gepasst/war noch viel zu groß.

Mit genug Input könnte ich das dann für die verschiedenen Hersteller einschätzen, eventuell entsprechende Hinweise im Kinderfahrradfinder hinterlegen, dass die Werte u.U mit etwas Vorsicht in die eine oder andere Richtung zu genießen sind - oder bei besonders eindeutig groben Abweichungen bei einer Marke auch mal auf den Hersteller zugehen, dass er da nochmal nacharbeiten sollte.

Vielen Dank für jeden Beitrag. Aus vielen kleinen Teilen ergibt sich dann hoffentlich ein großes Bild 
Chris

ps: Anderes Thema - falls der Kinderfahrradfinder jemandem hier gefällt: Gerade läuft der FahrradXXL-Blogaward. Und da kann man seine Stimme für meinen Blog abgeben, wenn man mag. (Dankeschön) ?


----------



## Ivenl (16. Juni 2020)

Moin Chris,
Geile Seite, du hast mir mega geholfen bei der Auswahl von Rädern, hier meine 5c.
Ich kaufe günstige Räder der guten Hersteller, lasse sie meine Mädels testen und gebe sie dann +-0 und nen Käffchen an Freunde ab, insofern haben wir enorm viel auch mal 1-2 Wochen getestet.
Woom2 ging ab 85 cm super, ab 95 war aber schicht, danach sieht's aus wie im Zirkus.
Woom3 funktioniert ab 95 cm schon rund, ab 110 ist es viel zu klein.
Frog 48 ging ab 93cm und 42cm Innenbeinlänge
Frog 52 ist viel kleiner als das ER 20, obwohl gleiche Innenbeinlänge angegeben ist.
ER 16 hat quasi die gleiche Geometrie wie das frog, aber der Sattel ist sportlicher, lief ab 90cm.
ER belter 20 haben wir ab 105cm genutzt, bei 115cm ist es vom reach zu kurz.
Kubikes 24s ist unser aktuelles bike, das ging ab 113cm schon richtig gut.
Kona Jake 24 hat zwar enorm viel Überstandshöhe, aber fahren kann man das ab 110cm auch (mit entsprechenden cross Bremsen)
Kubikes 16 ist in der Post, sobald es da ist kann ich gerne ergänzen.
*Edit das Canyon Al 24 passt auch schon bei 113cm,, die Gabel ist aber bei 18kg nicht zu empfehlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris5000 (16. Juni 2020)

Ich mache einfach mal den Anfang:

*Islabikes*: Rothan, CNOC14, CNOC16, BEINN 20, BEINN24, LUATH 700
-> Alle Angaben zur Mindestinnenbeinlänge haben mE zu 100% gepasst
(Maximalangaben waren aber durchweg zu hoch. Waren diese Werte erreicht, war dasjeweilige Rad immer schon längst durch ein Gößeres ersetzt.

(oh, war ja schon gar nicht mehr der Anfang )


----------



## delphi1507 (16. Juni 2020)

Na ja man muss da sehen, haben die Kids einen ordentlich eingestellten Sattel und nehme ich die Überstandshöhe in Verbindung mit einem ergonomisch korrekt eingestellten Sattel. 

Geht man von der schwachsinnigen Regel aus das Kind muss auch dem Sattel sitzend den volle Fuß aufsetzen können, ergibt das natürlich gänzlich andere Werte!  Diese Regel macht nur ganz für den Anfang Sinn...


----------



## chris5000 (16. Juni 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Diese Regel macht nur ganz für den Anfang Sinn...


Auf jeden Fall. Und genau um zB herauszufinden, ob es eventuell einzelne Hersteller gibt die diesen Maßsstab fälschlicherweise auch noch bei ihren größeren Rädern anlegen, soll dieser Thread dienen.


----------



## delphi1507 (16. Juni 2020)

Wir sind auch immer sehr früh auf die nächste große gewechselt, hab aber nicht jede aufgeschrieben. Ku Bike hat Sohnemann mit 2,5jahren angefangen jetzt mit aktuell 1,07 fährt er schon fast 1 Jahr das Bo 20, also mit 1,03 oder so gewechselt. Die große 140 ist mit 135 vom Cube 24" Weg, war zwar noch ok, jetzt sagt sie aber das Rad sei ihr viel zu klein... aktuell fährt sie 27,5 xs Propain tyee. Das wäre vermutlich schon ab  knapp über 1,30 gegangen.


----------



## tjm_ (16. Juni 2020)

Die Größenangaben von Woom sind viel zu üppig. Genau quantifizieren kann ich das leider nicht, aber das Woom 4 passt eher bei 105cm als bei den angegeben 115cm.

Woom legt aber auch bewusst einen völlig falschen Maßstab an: https://woombikes.com/what-size-is-right .


----------



## delphi1507 (16. Juni 2020)

tjm_ schrieb:


> Die Größenangaben von Woom sind viel zu üppig. Genau quantifizieren kann ich das leider nicht, aber das Woom 4 passt eher bei 105cm als bei den angegeben 115cm.
> 
> Woom legt aber auch bewusst einen völlig falschen Maßstab an: https://woombikes.com/what-size-is-right .
> 
> Tobi


 
Hab gerade Mal mit den Größen meiner Tochter8 und Sohnes4 da gespielt... Demnach ist meine Tochter noch 2 Jahre von ihrer jetzigen Größe entfernt... Ebenso mein Sohn... ?
Demnach müssten beide 1-2 Größen kleiner fahren... 

Aber schon auf dem Rad 1 Nummer kleiner sehen die aus wie riesen auf nem BMX... 

Wenn ich schon die ersten 2 bilder sehe bekomme ich das ?. 
Jetzt erklärt sich mir aber auch das Bild das viele Kinder ist viel zu kleinen Rädern abgeben.. besonders Woom...


----------



## tobichzh (16. Juni 2020)

Bei Islabikes 16" und Kubikes 20" würde ich sagen es hat gepasst ohne noch genauere Daten zu haben.

Mit VPACE haben wir folgende Erfahrung gemacht:
MORITZ275:
Angabe ab 140 cm passt sehr gut, auch wenn es sicher für manche Kinder schon vorher geht
MAX26:
Angabe ab 130 cm ist aus unserer Erfahrung zu konservativ; da würde ich mindestens 5 cm abziehen

Ich habe das auch mal telefonisch mit VPACE diskutiert und sie waren sehr interessiert.
Das Ziel ist sicherlich realistische Angaben zu machen.


----------



## kc85 (16. Juni 2020)

Angaben rein zur Körpergröße sind doch eh unsinnig. Die Innenbeinlänge ist der alles entscheidende Faktor. Und die kann bei identischer Körpergröße sehr unterschiedlich ausfallen. Ich bin z.B. Vater zweier sehr langbeiniger Mädels, weshalb die immer recht früh auf größere Räder gewechselt sind.

Zum Thema kann ich sonst leider nichts beitragen, da sich meine Projekte fast immer abseits der üblichen Kinderräder (die im Kinderfahrradfinder gelistet sind) bewegt haben oder bewegen.

kc85


----------



## Toolkid (16. Juni 2020)

Kleine Anekdote zum Thema Fahrradgröße für Kinder:
Ich habe zu Studi-Zeiten in einem Radladen gejobbt und da kamen regelmäßig Eltern, die ein Rad für ihren Nachwuchs kaufen wollten und auf Fragen nach Körpergröße und Beinlänge nur mit dem Alter geantwortet haben: "Er/Sie wird bald 6." Das ging nahtlos über in: "Aber man kann doch vom Alter auf die Größe schließen." Worauf ich dann immer antwortete: "Ich bin 1,83m groß. Wie alt bin ich?"

Deswegen halten sich diese Leute so gerne an solche Tabellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (16. Juni 2020)

Toolkid schrieb:


> Kleine Anekdote zum Thema Fahrradgröße für Kinder:
> Ich habe zu Studi-Zeiten in einem Radladen gejobbt und da kamen regelmäßig Eltern, die ein Rad für ihren Nachwuchs kaufen wollten und auf Fragen nach Körpergröße und Beinlänge nur mit dem Alter geantwortet haben: "Er/Sie wird bald 6." Das ging nahtlos über in: "Aber man kann doch vom Alter auf die Größe schließen." Worauf ich dann immer antwortete: "Ich bin 1,83m groß. Wie alt bin ich?"
> 
> Deswegen halten sich diese Leute so gerne an solche Tabellen.


Zu geil!


----------



## Ani (16. Juni 2020)

Unsere Erfahrungen und die von Verwandten:

Vpace Max Trail 20 - angegeben ab 105cm = passt

Eightshot Cody 20 - angegeben ab 117cm =  geht auch schon für kleinere Fahrer (~5cm)

Canyon Offspring 16/18 - angegeben ab 98 cm = geht schon etwas eher (2-3cm, wenn bereits Bikererfahrung vorhanden ist).

Das Offspring ist bei der Größe echt ein durchdachtes Bike, auch im Detail, ich bin wirklich begeistert. Wenn mein Neffe damit rumflitzt ist er damit Welten besser/schneller unterwegs als sein gleichalter und -großer Freund mit einem neue angeschafften Woom 2 (totaler Fehlkauf für den Freund...)


----------



## chris5000 (17. Juni 2020)

Danke @Ivenl (und alle anderen) für den ganzen Input. Habe schon fein säuberlich eine Excel angefangen 

Nur bei diesem Dreisatz bin ich am rätseln:



Ivenl schrieb:


> Frog 48 ging ab 93cm und 42cm Innenbeinlänge
> Frog 52 ist viel kleiner als das ER 20, obwohl gleiche Innenbeinlänge angegeben ist.
> ER 16 hat quasi die gleiche Geometrie wie das frog, aber der Sattel ist sportlicher, lief ab 90cm.



Heißt das sozusagen: Größe ER 16=Frog52 => beide ab 90cm?!

Das wären dann ja gigantische ~27cm Körpergröße beim Frog weniger, als von Frog angegeben. (52cm Innenbein korrespondieren statistisch ungefähr mit 117cm Körpergröße)....

Aber ich vermute mal, ich hab da was falsch verstanden(?).

Denn selbst die 29er-Prinzip-Vertreter vor dem Herren VPACE kommen bei ihrem 20Zoll MAX nicht annähernd auf 90cm. Selbst da wird 1,05m als Minimum angegeben. (und die noch extremeren Federleicht auch "nur" auf 95 cm)

ps: Bitte gerne weitermachen mit dem Erfahrungen posten. Auch dann, wenn es keine spektakulären Abweichungen gab. Vielen Dank


----------



## Ivenl (17. Juni 2020)

chris5000 schrieb:


> Danke @Ivenl (und alle anderen) für den ganzen Input. Habe schon fein säuberlich eine Excel angefangen
> 
> Nur bei diesem Dreisatz bin ich am rätseln:
> 
> ...


Sorry, hatte das frog 52 erst vergessen und dann ist die Übersicht verloren gegangen. Ich meinte damit das frog 48.
Frog 48 = ER 16 (belter urban), nur das der frog Sattel größer ist und damit 2-3cm "verloren gehen".


----------



## Kati (17. Juni 2020)

Das Frog 52 hat bei uns mit 48cm SL/ ca. 110cm Körpergröße gut gepasst.


----------



## Bikelovers (9. September 2020)

Ich finde diesen Thread ne klasse Idee und möchte ihn mal gerne wieder hervorholen. 
Die Angaben zu Woom ganz oben fand ich doch sehr optimistisch.
Bei uns war es wie folgt (beide Kinder haben normal lange Beine) :

Woom2: 95-105cm
Woom3: ab 102 cm (schätzungsweise bis 110cm, 115cm absolute Schmerzgrenze). 
Woom 4: 1,08m - 1,25m (es sieht aktuell bei 1,21m schon sehr unproporational aus, geht aber sicher noch ein halbes Jahr) 
Woom4 Off: Wird seit 1,08m gefahren. Jetzt mit 1,11m Sattel bereits 2cm hochgestellt. 

Kubikes und Pyrobike sind wir in 16, 20 und 24 Zoll Probe gefahren, hier stimmten die Angaben erstaunlich gut ?

Nun wünscht sich das Töchterchen aber als 24er ein Orbea Team Disc zum 9. Geburtstag im Februar.
Da sie sehr klein ist, wird sie bis dahin hoffentlich 124cm messen. 
Angegeben ist das Bike von Orbea aber mit einer Mindestgröße von 135cm ? Kann das stimmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ivenl (9. September 2020)

Ich muss ein bisschen lachen 
Wir sind jetzt bei 93cm beim Pyro 20s, das woom2 würde definitiv nicht mehr gut passen.
Das orbea passt auch vorher, geht mit 120cm schon.


----------



## chris5000 (14. September 2020)

Danke @Bikelovers für Deine Erfahrungen. Das wären dann je Zahlen bei woom, die nur leicht unterhal deren Größenempfehlungen liegen. 

@Ivenl, Deine Einschätzungen sind echt heftig. Du siehst ja zB das woom 2 als bereits viel zu klein an, wo woom sagen, das genau da die Mindestköpergröße liegt. 

Und Pyro würden Dir für 93cm gerade ein 16 empfehlen, wo ihr jetzt 20s fährst.

In gewissem Rahmen hängt die geeignete Größe ja natürlich davon ab, wie erfahren und sicher ein Kind schon unterwegs ist. Aber so krass? Vielleicht kannst Du mal ein (anonymisertes) Foto von Deinem Kind 93cm Nachwuchs auf dem Pyro fahrend posten, um eine Vorstellung zu bekommen?  Eventuell schwebt Dir auch einfach immer eine sehr sportliche Sitzposition vor, die vor allem die woom-Geometrie eigentlich nicht bietet & die sich dann nur durch "eine Nummer größer" erreichen lässt?

Rätselnd,
Chris


----------



## Ivenl (14. September 2020)

chris5000 schrieb:


> Danke @Bikelovers für Deine Erfahrungen. Das wären dann je Zahlen bei woom, die nur leicht unterhal deren Größenempfehlungen liegen.
> 
> @Ivenl, Deine Einschätzungen sind echt heftig. Du siehst ja zB das woom 2 als bereits viel zu klein an, wo woom sagen, das genau da die Mindestköpergröße liegt.
> 
> ...


Mache ich nachher, habe jetzt nur ein Video wo ich der kleinen hinterher renne. Da seht ihr wahrscheinlich nicht genug. 


 Ich sehe das Problem der Herstellerangaben daran wie sie ihr Minimum definieren. Ich würde die kleine auf dem 20er nicht auf nen trail schicken, für die Stadt funktioniert es aber super. Bei den kleinen Rädern wie woom sind die Angaben Quatsch. Da man den Lenker nicht verstellen kann, ist ein vernünftiges fahren auf deren maximal Höhe nicht gewährleistet, außer man ändert den Vorbau, was wahrscheinlich 90% der Käufer überfordert (natürlich nicht die Forums Nutzer  )


----------



## delphi1507 (14. September 2020)

chris5000 schrieb:


> Deine Einschätzungen sind echt heftig. Du siehst ja zB das woom 2 als bereits viel zu klein an, wo woom sagen, das genau da die Mindestköpergröße liegt.



Schau dir Mal die woom Fotos auf deren social Media Accounts an! Da bekommt man das blanke Grausen... Kind hat Rad neu bekommen Sattel viel viel zu niedrig.... Ständ der Sattel korrekt waren die Räder definitiv schon zu klein ... Und die Eltern wundern sich warum die Kids wenig Bock aufs biken haben... Meine große ist mit 135m auf 27,5 umgestiegen mein kurzer mit um 1m auf 20" gewechselt... Da war das im Gelände noch zu groß für Touren aber super! Jetzt mit 1,07 ballert er mit 20" durch den Park... Die große dito... Sattelauszug ist bei beiden schon Recht ordentlich... So 8-10cm... 
Das 24" Rad der großen schaut sie nicht mehr an, da sie dort schon mit Sattelüberhöhung unterwegs wäre, findet sie unangenehm... 
Nach den Herbstferien wo es noch Mal nach Willingen geht, werde ich den großen wohl Mal zum testen für Touren auf das 24" setzen...


----------



## chris5000 (14. September 2020)

Eine Schwierigkeit bei Kinderrädern - vor allem bei den kleinsten - ist doch auch immer die Frage, ob/wie die Kinder noch im Sattel sitzend auf dem Boden stehen können: Für die ersten Fahrübungen am besten noch mit beiden Füßen gleichzeitig, sehr bald dann mit beiden Fußballen - und dann nur noch mit einem. Bis dann Absteigen wie ein Erwachsener intuitiv beherrscht wird. Und bei größeren Rädern und auch sichereren kleinen Fahrern bleibt dann noch die Überstandshöhe relevant. Wie sieht denn in diesen Beziehungen ei Eurem Nachwuchs aus @delphi1507 , @Ivenl wenn Eure Kinder am Anfang der Nutzungszeit auf dem Rad sitzen? Ein Fußballen? Zehenspitzen? Oder gar kein Fuß auf dem Boden ohne aus dem Sattel zu gehen? Und Überstandshöhe passt bei besagten Modellen so, dass auch ungewollte Abstiege nicht schmerzhaft am Oberrohr enden?

(Bitte seht mir meine Skepsis nach. Bin durchaus bereit mich überzeugen zu lassen. Aber die Abweichungen von den Herstellerangaben sind einfach sehr krass)


----------



## CrossX (14. September 2020)

ER 16 Belter fährt mein Sohn jetzt seit 2 Wochen bei knapp unter 1m. Sattel ist noch ganz unten, was genau zu den geschilderten Problem führt, das er zwar halbwegs sicher steht, aber beim Fahren sie Knie zu sehr angewinkelt hat. Aber Standsicherheit beim anfahren und Anhalten hat derzeit noch Vorrang. 
Meine Tochter fährt seit etwa 1,03m ein Kubike20s. War vom ersten Test im Laden sehr sicher damit unterwegs. Sie konnte allerdings auch schon etwa ein halbes Jahr fahren. Das Kubike hat sie kurz nach ihren vierten Geburtstag bekommen.


----------



## Ivenl (14. September 2020)

Bei uns sieht das schon immer enorm akrobatisch aus, mehr als ein Fuß auf dem Boden ist definitiv nie möglich. Auch bei den kleineren Rädern stelle ich den Sattel immer so ein, dass die Tretposition wie bei Erwachsenen ist und somit nicht beide Füße auf den Boden kommen. Die Kinder legen ein Bein auf den Sattel und stoßen sich mit dem anderen Bein vom Boden ab, wobei die große auf dem MTB mittlerweile gleich auf den Pedalen startet und sich dann erst setzt.
Jetzt sind meine Kinder aber sicherlich keine motorischen Überflieger.
Mit den Überstandshöhen hatten wir noch nie Probleme, wobei wir den crosser aber auch nicht im Vereinstraining benutzen, dass liegt aber nur an der harten Übersetzung.


----------



## delphi1507 (14. September 2020)

chris5000 schrieb:


> Eine Schwierigkeit bei Kinderrädern - vor allem bei den kleinsten - ist doch auch immer die Frage, ob/wie die Kinder noch im Sattel sitzend auf dem Boden stehen können: Für die ersten Fahrübungen am besten noch mit beiden Füßen gleichzeitig, sehr bald dann mit beiden Fußballen - und dann nur noch mit einem. Bis dann Absteigen wie ein Erwachsener intuitiv beherrscht wird. Und bei größeren Rädern und auch sichereren kleinen Fahrern bleibt dann noch die Überstandshöhe relevant. Wie sieht denn in diesen Beziehungen ei Eurem Nachwuchs aus @delphi1507 , @Ivenl wenn Eure Kinder am Anfang der Nutzungszeit auf dem Rad sitzen? Ein Fußballen? Zehenspitzen? Oder gar kein Fuß auf dem Boden ohne aus dem Sattel zu gehen? Und Überstandshöhe passt bei besagten Modellen so, dass auch ungewollte Abstiege nicht schmerzhaft am Oberrohr enden?
> 
> (Bitte seht mir meine Skepsis nach. Bin durchaus bereit mich überzeugen zu lassen. Aber die Abweichungen von den Herstellerangaben sind einfach sehr krass)


Überstandshöhe passt kinder.steigen immer vor den Sattel ab! Würden sie im Sattel sitzend den Boden berühren können ihnen der.sattel zu niedrig und ich würde mecker bekommen! 
Überstandshöhe ist in meinen Augen die einzig relevante Größe!


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (14. September 2020)

Bei uns ist es auch so, das rein die Überstandshöhe das Limit vorgibt, der Sattel kann ihr immer gar nicht hoch genug sein.


----------



## Jehoover (15. September 2020)

Servus 
Ich suche für die Patentochter (145cm hoch und 68cm Schrittlänge) ein E-Bike. Es hat gesundheitliche Gründe, warum es ein E-Bike wird (daher bitte nicht weiter darauf eingehen).
Das Woom 6 Up ist ein 26 Zoll Rad, aber zur Rahmengrösse wird kein Wort verloren auf der Homepage. 
Wie ist damit umzugehen? Die Altersempfehlung halte ich für gewagt und ungenau...
Daher der Post in dem Thread hier. Wie ist das alles zu verstehen und welche Rad / Rahmen Empfehlung würdet ihr bei den Körpermaßen empfehlen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (15. September 2020)

Jehoover schrieb:


> Servus
> Ich suche für die Patentochter (145cm hoch und 68cm Schrittlänge) ein E-Bike. Es hat gesundheitliche Gründe, warum es ein E-Bike wird (daher bitte nicht weiter darauf eingehen).
> Das Woom 6 Up ist ein 26 Zoll Rad, aber zur Rahmengrösse wird kein Wort verloren auf der Homepage.
> Wie ist damit umzugehen? Die Altersempfehlung halte ich für gewagt und ungenau...
> Daher der Post in dem Thread hier. Wie ist das alles zu verstehen und welche Rad / Rahmen Empfehlung würdet ihr bei den Körpermaßen empfehlen?


Für das up kann ich nichts sagen meine 140cm fährt ein 27,5 xs Propain Tyee. Vielleicht kannst du damit Geodaten Gegenchecken


----------



## Kati (15. September 2020)

Jehoover schrieb:


> Servus
> Ich suche für die Patentochter (145cm hoch und 68cm Schrittlänge) ein E-Bike. Es hat gesundheitliche Gründe, warum es ein E-Bike wird (daher bitte nicht weiter darauf eingehen).
> Das Woom 6 Up ist ein 26 Zoll Rad, aber zur Rahmengrösse wird kein Wort verloren auf der Homepage.
> Wie ist damit umzugehen? Die Altersempfehlung halte ich für gewagt und ungenau...
> Daher der Post in dem Thread hier. Wie ist das alles zu verstehen und welche Rad / Rahmen Empfehlung würdet ihr bei den Körpermaßen empfehlen?


Giant bietet das Fathom E+ jr auf 26" Laufrädern an. Mein Kind fährt bei 1,30m einen 33cm-Rahmen und hat reichlich Sattelauszug. Denke, dass der 36,5cm-Rahmen bei 1,45m passen könnte. Überstandshöhe ist das einzige Maß, das ich nicht in der Geometrietabelle finde.








						Fathom E+ jr. (2021) |  Trail Bike | Giant Bicycles DE
					

Das neue Fathom E+ Jr. eröffnet eine ganz neue Welt der Off-Road Abenteuer für junge Fahrer. Sein leichtgewichtiger ALUXX Aluminiumrahmen und die trail-freundliche Geometrie sorgen dafür, dass das Bike für kleinere Fahr...




					www.giant-bicycles.com


----------



## Ivenl (15. September 2020)

Jehoover schrieb:


> Servus
> Ich suche für die Patentochter (145cm hoch und 68cm Schrittlänge) ein E-Bike. Es hat gesundheitliche Gründe, warum es ein E-Bike wird (daher bitte nicht weiter darauf eingehen).
> Das Woom 6 Up ist ein 26 Zoll Rad, aber zur Rahmengrösse wird kein Wort verloren auf der Homepage.
> Wie ist damit umzugehen? Die Altersempfehlung halte ich für gewagt und ungenau...
> Daher der Post in dem Thread hier. Wie ist das alles zu verstehen und welche Rad / Rahmen Empfehlung würdet ihr bei den Körpermaßen empfehlen?


Ich kenne mich 0 mit E-Bikes aus, aber bei der Körpergröße würde ich 26/27,5 und den kleinsten Rahmen der Hersteller 13'/15' empfehlen. Man ist damit quasi schon bei xs/2xs der Erwachsenen Größen


----------



## Oizfahrerin (16. September 2020)

Zum Woom 2 und Kubikes 20s kann ich auch Daten beisteuern. Meine Große ist mit einer Größe von 1,04m und 46cm Innenbeinlänge vom Woom 2 auf das Kubike 20s gewechselt. Das Woom war zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon viel zu klein. Beim Kubike konnte sie bei niedrigster Sattelposition mit beiden Fußballen gerade so den Boden berühren. Obwohl meine Tochter sehr sportlich ist und zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon ein Jahr Radfahren konnte, war ihr das sehr wichtig. Früher hätte das Kubike bei uns also definitiv nicht gepasst. Kürzlich saß sie (mit 1,16m und 55cm Innenbeinlänge) probehalber auf einem Kubikes 24s. Bei niedrigster Sattelposition ist das Berühren des Bodens mit beiden Fußballen problemlos möglich, die Überstandshöhe aber kritisch. Da hat sie sich beim Absteigen sofort drüber beklagt, weil Stehen über der Stange nur auf Zehenspitzen möglich war.

Nachtrag: Die Sitzposition auf dem 24s war sehr gestreckt. Insgesamt wirkte das Rad dadurch noch zu groß.
Nachtrag 2: Beim 20s haben wir mittlerweile eine längere Sattelstütze nachgerüstet, weil die originale 3-4 cm über Maximalauszug wäre. Die Länge des Rades passt aber noch und Sattelüberhöhung ist auch noch nicht gegeben.

Meine Kleine hat mit 88cm Körpergröße das Radfahren auf dem Woom 2 gelernt. Bei niedrigster Sattelposition konnte sie beide Füße sicher abstellen. Jetzt ist sie 98cm (Schrittlänge ca 42cm) groß und wechselt auf das Woom 3. Beim Woom 2 ist der höchste Sattelauszug erreicht. Auf dem Sattel sitzend kann sie mit beiden Fußballen den Boden noch berühren.


----------



## Bikelovers (16. September 2020)

Wir haben heute Woom5, WoomOff5, Kubike 24L und Orbea MX 24 Zoll getestet.
Aktuelle Größe meiner Tochter: 1,22m, 56cm Innenbeinlänge.
Bis zum relevanten Geburtstag werden es wohl 1,24m/57cm SL sein. 

Kubike24L (ab 1,33m, 60cm Innenbeinlänge):
Der Verkäufer gab uns leider das falsche Rad zum Testen, da er der Meinung war, es wäre das 24s).
Kam zwar meine Tochter gerade so runter, sie fand die Sitzhaltung aber zu gestreckt und hatte Probleme mit der Überstandshöhe.
Danach war bei ihr kein Rankommen mehr ans Testen des tatsächlichen 24s.

WoomOff5 (offiziell ab 1,28m):
Kam bei Weitem nicht auf den Boden - ich musste ersteinmal zeigen, wie Erwachsene aufsteigen. 
Von der Geometrie her saß sie aber super auf dem Rad und grinste übers ganze Gesicht.
Hier verstehe ich diesen blöden Sattel nicht, der ohne die Querstrebe 2cm weiter versenkbar wäre - in unserem Fall die entscheidenden 2cm.

Woom5 (offiziell ab 1,25m):
Sie kam gerade so runter, fand das Rad da aber von der Geo her super!
Mit 1,25m ist die Woom-Angabe zwar sehr realistisch, aber ein anderer Sattel lässt das Kind auch hier eher aufsteigen. 

Orbea (offiziell ab 1,35m!!!):
Jetzt kommt der Witz - hier passte unsere Tochter locker drauf - bei selber Sattelhöhe wie beim Woom5 war der Sattel deutlich ausgezogen.
Wie man dann ab 1,35m angeben kann, erschließt mir beim besten Willen nicht...
Aber der Favorit meiner Tochter...


----------



## Oizfahrerin (17. September 2020)

Anfang des Sommers hatte ich für meine Kleine (98cm, 42cm SL) ein Naloo Chameleon 16" gekauft, weil ich hoffte, dass sie damit bei Touren besser mithalten kann als mit dem kleinen Woom und die Wooms und Kubikes nicht lieferbar waren (Pyro sagte ihr farblich nicht zu). Mit 3 -4 cm Sattelauszug passte das Rad ganz gut. Allerdings weigerte sie sich nach 500m noch weiterzufahren, weil alles so schwer ginge und sie lieber wieder auf das Woom wollte. Das Kilo mehr und die andere Übersetzung merkt sie also wohl deutlich.


----------

